# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  WITH SET and CHILDREN

## Sreeraj

Hai,
Is there is any way to get the CHILDREN of a WITH SET namedset.
ie.
WITH SET [TempSet] AS 
      '{[Time].[1997].[Q1], [Time].[1997].[Q4]'
SELECT 
    [TempSet].CHILDREN ON COLUMNS,
    [Product].[Product Family].MEMBERS ON ROWS
FROM Sales

This query results in Error. My requirement is to get the Months(Children) below the Quarter in TempSet.

Please provide any solution.

With Regards
Sreeraj.P.T

----------

